# New custom splitters



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Mike! 

close up









full car shots from G.I.C.S.









pic from www.importmix.com shot by jonjon at G.I.C.S.









pic from www.mospeed.com shot by Josh Mackey at G.I.C.S.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

EHH... i think ur ride looks better w/out them IMHO. diamondplate doesnt go with the look of the car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You do know that there is more diamond plating on the car, right?

I have diamondplate floorplates, custom PS2 mount, and there are 12"x24" plates at each wheel. The splitters very much flow with the "theme" of the car. 
We are also adding a few more diamond plate accents in the near future.

You opinion is valid, I just think you need to see the entire car in person to get the right feel for it.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i know u got them in ur interior already (mike custom made them right?). and ive seen them by ur wheels at shows but it just doesnt go w/ the exterior of the ride. i guess more diamondplate features on the exterior of the car will make the splitters flow better. btw... i think ur car looks great the way it is (w/out the diamondplate)... any more accents will make ur ride look TOO busy. mad props on the b14 though... it looks amazing.


----------



## XBwick (Jul 8, 2003)

I think it works out pretty well. It's subtle. Also, I love the rims, especially on your car. I do think, however, that it'd be very easy to over-do something at this point with everything that's been done to it. It's not overdone at all the way it is though. Looks great! Best I've ever seen I think.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

sean, do you keep the eyebrows on at all times now? How do they affect the halo's, I just ordered a set and am stoked to get them on. thanks -James


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha!
They look like James bond push of a button tire slicers so that you can blow the tires of the bad guys.


Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14,
I picked up my floorplates from Evolution-AutoDesign. 
I do understand where you are coming from, I'm only going to do a few more things with the diamond plate. With my future plans, they will compliment the car more than they do now. 
I know I'm going to get a ton of shit on the forum if my off season plans go as I want them to. People are so use to seeing the car like it is now, they will be shocked when they see it next year.

XBwick, 
thanks 

DryBoy, 
Like the lip, I do not run them all the time. For now, they are for show only. 
You see, the paint shop forgot to add the custom pearl to them,so they need to be resprayed before being afixed to the car with double sided 3M automotive tape. I'm not really sure how much they would effect the beam pattern. I don't think it would be too much though...

sethwas,


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *whiteb14,
> I picked up my floorplates from Evolution-AutoDesign.
> I do understand where you are coming from, I'm only going to do a few more things with the diamond plate. With my future plans, they will compliment the car more than they do now.
> I know I'm going to get a ton of shit on the forum if my off season plans go as I want them to. People are so use to seeing the car like it is now, they will be shocked when they see it next year.
> ...


SWEET! cant wait to see the new mods


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......your car is awsome.....words cant describe.........where you at? i wanna see this thing in person at a show er something.


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

im not a fan of the splitters personnely because i think IMHO opinion that diamond plate is kind of hick. but if they were c/f, that would be pretty bad ass or just with out them, but if it accents your car properly thats cool. i definetely have mad props for a really nice 4 door b14. i hope mine looks half the good in the future.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks, but I would have to say that I think that carbon fiber is getting kind of played out 
I replaced all my carbon fiber stuff (except the hood and eyebrows) just last week with brushed aluminum. 

The "Hot Rod" guys have been using diamond plate for years. I've only really seen the import guys using it for floorplates.

thanks for the props....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 I 'll showing my car in a indoor show....rules says 1/4 tank( gas) and battery disconected all the time.... how can I turn on the lights ,stereo, dvd,monitor,etc,etc
TIA


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Jay, you'll have to buy a power inverter. I highly recommend the ones from Cascade Audio Engineering - www.cascadeaudio.com . They're pricey, but very excellent. Sean uses a 55 amp one, and it works great - doesn't even get very warm after 10+ hours at a show. You also will have to pay for electricity, which in general can run about $50-$150+ depending on how much power and what kind you need. The inverter plugs into the wall and the two cables from the inverter connect to the positive and negative cables of your battery.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

whats the sticker on your headlight say?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks nice. Seems as if you've got something new each week.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

right that diomand plate looks nice to me anyways. good looking car man like always.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *whats the sticker on your headlight say? *


looks like it says www.vision2c.com but that site isn't up yet it's supposed to be the new site for stoopid parts IIRC.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Rama's got it. The passenger side has a Vision2c sticker (the company ScorchN200SX/Mike works with) and the other side is an Importmix sticker - a website based out of Seattle devoted to the local import scene.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Sam, thanks for taking care of the questions while I was out of town.

Like Sam said, the power inverter from CAE is sooooo nice. Well worth the $$$. Now, the cost of power at indoor shows, that is a straight up jack. Nothing can be done about it though... 

We show the car a couple times a month. I like to give people something new to look at. It keeps people interested in the car. 

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

> I like to give people something new to look at. It keeps people interested in the car.


So true. That makes for a winning formula

truly nice job you did with your showcar


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbup: to C/F
 to diamond plate


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Hey Sam, thanks for taking care of the questions while I was out of town.
> 
> Like Sam said, the power inverter from CAE is sooooo nice. Well worth the $$$. Now, the cost of power at indoor shows, that is a straight up jack. Nothing can be done about it though...
> 
> ...


 I have to pay $50.00 for registration and $75.00 electricity....:balls:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *:thumbup: to C/F
> to diamond plate *


 

:thumbup: to originality
 to being like everyone else



JayL1967, I'm pulling 1000watts. Power generaly costs me around $150.00 per show. That is for 10-12 hours of 1000watt power. I pay about that much EVERY OTHER MONTH for electricity for my 2 bedroom apt. 
It's a jack, no doubt....
:balls:


----------

